# Welchen Asus 22" Monitor?



## duff (22. August 2008)

Asus HP: 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Welches Modell würdet ihr empfehlen? Wo liegen die Unterschiede?

Hauptsächliche Nutzung für Games...

Habe bereits im Forum gelesen, dass der VW 222U gut sein soll...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2008)

Jep, genau den habe ich.
Klasse Gerät, kann ich wärmstens empfehlen.
Zum Gamen gut geiegnet. Call of Duty 4 ohne Schlieren oder sonst was. Filme mit satten Farben und gutem Kontrast.


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

Also ich finde den *Asus VK222H* einfach nur Top! Habe ihn ja selber und weiß, wovon ich rede ... 

_PS: Ich habe mal für einen anderen User den Monitor beschrieben, falls du es lesen möchtest._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## duff (23. August 2008)

danke. bis hier....

aber wo ist der unterschied bei beiden modellen?
*
- VW222U  *
*
- Asus VK222H  <- den finde ich auch nicht auf der asus HP




*


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

duff schrieb:


> *den finde ich auch nicht auf der asus HP*



Seltsam, der ist dort wirklich nicht zu finden?!



duff schrieb:


> aber wo ist der unterschied bei beiden modellen?



Ein Unterschied ist auf jedenfall die Webcam des VK222H. Aber, da ich den VW222U nicht kenne, weiß ich sonst keinen ...

Meine Empfehlung steht jedenfalls: *Asus VK222H* 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## duff (23. August 2008)

*laut idealo:

VK222H:*
LCD/TFT-Monitor / Bildschirmdiagonale: 22 Zoll / Auflösung   max.: 1.680 x 1.050 Pixel / Reaktionszeit: 2 ms / Kontrastverhältnis   (typisch): 1.000:1 / Helligkeit: 300 cd/m² / LCD-Technologie: TN Panel /   Widescreen / Pixelabstand: 0,282 mm / Betrachtungswinkel (H/V): 170/160 ° /   Monitor-Anschlüsse: VGA/D-Sub, DVI-D, HDMI / max. vertikale Frequenz: 56 Hz /   max. horizontale Frequenz: 82 kHz / HDCP-Unterstützung / integrierte Geräte:   Lautsprecher, Webcam / Stromverbrauch in Betrieb: 55 Watt / Stromverbrauch Standby:   2,0 Watt / Abmessungen: 513 x 405 x 210 mm / Gewicht: 5,1 kg       
_219,90 EUR - 281,64 EUR_

*VW222U:*
      LCD/TFT-Monitor /   Bildschirmdiagonale: 22 Zoll / Auflösung max.: 1.680 x 1.050 Pixel /   Reaktionszeit: 2 ms / Kontrastverhältnis (dynamisch): 2.000:1 / Helligkeit:   300 cd/m² / LCD-Technologie: TN Panel / Widescreen / Pixelabstand: 0,282 mm /   Betrachtungswinkel (H/V): 170/160 ° / Monitor-Anschlüsse: DVI-D, VGA/D-Sub /   max. vertikale Frequenz: 75 Hz / max. horizontale Frequenz: 80 kHz /   HDCP-Unterstützung / integrierte Geräte: Lautsprecher / Stromverbrauch in   Betrieb: 47 Watt / Stromverbrauch Standby: 2,0 Watt / Abmessungen: 513 x 405   x 210 mm / Gewicht: 10,2 kg
_205,90 EUR - 249,95 EUR_


Der VW222U hat das doppelte Kontrastverhältnis und verbraucht weniger Strom.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

reaktionszeiten 22"

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 
test VW222U


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

Wo auch immer du die Beschreibungen her hast, jetzt siehst du selbst, dass der VK222H besser ausgestattet ist ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## duff (23. August 2008)

von idealo.de (siehe oben)

wo ist der unterschied zwischen Kontrastverhältnis   (typisch) und (dynamisch) ?


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

Das Kontrastverhältnis gibt den Übergang zwischen beispielsweise Schwarz und Weiß an. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass "dynamisch" einen schöneren Übergang erzeugt, als "typisch".  

Zum Stromverbrauch: Die paar Watt merkst du in der Stromrechnung garnicht, da der Unterschied zwischen dem Stromverbrauch der Monitore extrem klein ist.
Den VK222H würde ich alleine schon wegen dem HDMI-Anschluss wieder kaufen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Den VK222H würde ich alleine schon wegen dem HDMI-Anschluss wieder kaufen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Also benutzt du den auch?

Ich bin mit meinem Asus zu frieden, toller Kontrast, sattes Schwarz. 
Kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen und den HDMI Anschluss vermisse ich nicht.


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also benutzt du den auch?



Momentan nicht, aber der HDMI-Anschluss bietet mir die Möglichkeit eine Xbox 360 _(480?) _anschließen zu können und ich sagen nur "Weihnachten" ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Momentan nicht, aber der HDMI-Anschluss bietet mir die Möglichkeit eine Xbox 360 _(480?) _anschließen zu können und ich sagen nur "Weihnachten" ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
he he he, bei mir im November, sofern ich eine gute mit Mod-Ch....äh upps... finde. 

Hab da nen passenden Fernseher für.


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> he he he, bei mir im November, sofern ich eine gute mit Mod-Ch....äh upps... finde.



Ich weiß schon, was du meinst. Ich hole mir vorraussichtlich auch die technisch beste 360er, also 65 nm Chip, größte Festplatte, vielleicht dann sogar schon mit Blueray-Laufwerk _(> man kann ja nie wissen)_, etc. ...  

^^ Bei mir wird sie jedenfalls am Asus VK222H angesteckt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## duff (23. August 2008)

danke für antworten und die mühe.... 

HDMI brauche ich dann wohl nicht - habe keine console und werd mir wohl auch keine zulegen....

aber das doppelte kontrastverhältnis is ja dann schon besser.... somit tendiere ich dann zum *VW222U...  !?

danke
*


----------



## Shady (23. August 2008)

So, ich werfe auch nochwas ein: Der VK222H hat einen dynamischen Kontrast von 5000:1. Nur so als Hinweis. Vgl. typisch und dynamisch is nich so toll...

Habe den VK222H auch, sehr tolles teil.



/edit: Hier auf der Asus Site.


----------



## duff (24. August 2008)

5000:1 ...stimmt 

schwierige geburt... 
somit wohl eher VK222H  - was mich allerdings stört ist der rand, welcher mit klavierlack überzogen ist und somit spiegelt.. aber damit kann man wohl leben


----------



## boss3D (24. August 2008)

duff schrieb:


> was mich allerdings stört ist der rand, welcher mit klavierlack überzogen ist und somit spiegelt.. aber damit kann man wohl leben



Echt? Der soll spiegeln? [hinguck]

Kommt scheinbar darauf an, wie das Licht drauf fällt. Bei mir spiegelt der nämlich kaum _(Spots sind ca. 30 cm hinter mir an der Decke und Fenster ist neben dem Monitor)_.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## duff (25. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Echt? Der soll spiegeln? [hinguck]
> 
> Kommt scheinbar darauf an, wie das Licht drauf fällt. Bei mir spiegelt der nämlich kaum _(Spots sind ca. 30 cm hinter mir an der Decke und Fenster ist neben dem Monitor)_.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



laut des tests in der PCGH 08/2008...

....dort wird auch von deaktiviertem overdrive gesprochen - was das/wie wirkt es sich aus?

-> deaktiviert schlieren sichtbar
-> overdrive einstellung von 40 

- reaktionsgeschwindigkeit auf 100 "deutliche farbsäume erkennbar"    ?

thx


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

duff schrieb:


> laut des tests in der PCGH 08/2008...


Ja, den Test habe ich auch gesehen, aber, wer weiß, wie die beleuchtet haben ...


duff schrieb:


> ....dort wird auch von deaktiviertem overdrive gesprochen - was das/wie wirkt es sich aus?


Was genau das ist, müsste ich auch erst googeln, aber aktivieren kann man es auf jeden Fall. Zum Beispiel im CCC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PCGH hat ja im Test ziemlich viel an den Einstellungen "herumgespielt", aber ich kann nach eigenen Erfahrungen sagen, dass Schlieren und dergleichen mit den Standardeinstellungen so gut, wie garnicht auftreten.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## duff (25. August 2008)

ok. 
also du bist definitiv der meinung, dass der VK222H die bessere wahl ist?!
thx

eine weitere freage hab ich noch. möchte mir in verbindung mit dem monitor eine gtx260 kaufen. 
kann ich graka und monitor über DVI verbinden? soll ein besseres bild geben. sind alle erforderlichen kabel dabei?


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

duff schrieb:


> ok.
> also du bist definitiv der meinung, dass der VK222H die bessere wahl ist?!


Klar! Ist das nicht aus meinen Postings hervorgegangen?  


duff schrieb:


> eine weitere freage hab ich noch. möchte mir in verbindung mit dem monitor eine gtx260 kaufen.
> kann ich graka und monitor über DVI verbinden? soll ein besseres bild geben. sind alle erforderlichen kabel dabei?


Natürlich kannst du den Asus VK222H über DVI an die GTX 260 anschließen _(meiner ist ja auch über DVI mit der HD4870 verbunden)_. Alle nötigen Kabel sind beim Monitor dabei ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## duff (25. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

doch schon... bin immer ein bissel unentschlossen - werden den aber kaufen. 

thx


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

duff schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Problem und viel Freude mit dem Asus VK222H. Berichte uns dann von deinen Eindrücken ...  

_Übrigens: Geiler Smiley _ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DiCoolhand (9. September 2008)

Ich wollte mal nur loswerden, finde den VW222U auch super genial.
Brauche eine Alternative zu einem iiyama E2202WS-02.
War dann im Markt und stand dann da und war platt. Der iiyama war schon gut, aber der Asus ebenwürdig bissl besser. Und daneben ein LG L226WTQ, das war schwer dort was zu finden, was nicht für den Asus sprechen würde.
Die Klavierlackoptik des LG haut einen natürlich einen auch um, keine Frage, aber ich brauche einen mit Knöpfen vorne.
Gut der LG hat sie unten, hat aber im Gegensatz zum Asus einen Knopf für die Source-Wahl. Beim Asus muss man dafür ins Menü, falls man zwei Geräte anschließt und zur gleichen Zeit betreibt.

Was ist denn mit dem Asus MW221U ? Ist der genauso gut wie der  VW222U?

thx


----------



## duff (5. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Kein Problem und viel Freude mit dem Asus VK222H. Berichte uns dann von deinen Eindrücken ...
> 
> _Übrigens: Geiler Smiley _
> 
> MfG, boss3D



so.... gerät angekommen... 
macht n gutes bild. klavier lack stört nicht. klasse teil... 
danke

mit dem 3dmark getestet... 

manchmal sieht man jedoch wie sich das bild aufbaut - ???

wie viel Hz kann son monitor wiedergeben? nur 60 - bzw 59 ? 

welche einsellungen sollte man treffen für ein gutes gaming erlebnis? 



auf jeden fall zufrieden mit diesem modell


----------



## duff (20. Oktober 2008)

keine reaktion?


----------

